# Glass lined tanks



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If I had 2 million dollars, I'd invest in a hot water tank glass lining process. 
But does anybody know of any good glass lined tanks out there lasting more than 20 yrs?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Copper tanks fit that description. I wish they still made them.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

How about a SS tank.

http://www.htproducts.com/everlast-residential-water-heater.html


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Electric only? Don't think it's competitive per therm where I'm at-Chicagoland.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

They have gas also. 

http://www.htproducts.com/phoenixldwaterheater.html


----------

